# Info par produktiem >  LED istabas  spuldze,palikusi tumšāka!

## defender

Laika gaitā esmu iegadājies visam  dzīvoklim LED spuldzes  Lūk tiēšais pārdevējs http://www.ebay.com/itm/180549978208?ss ... 1439.l2649 
Tiesa gan ar vienu šādu spuldzi  uz mormālu istabu ir par tumšu -kā minimums 2 šādas  vajag uz istabu!
Problēma šāda- ieliku virtuvē 2.šādas spuldze,bēt zem slēgta kupola -laika gaitā - apmēram 2. mēnešos pamanīju ka manas  LED spuldzes  manāmi  palikušas tumšākas gandrīz uz pusi!!!
Gribētos  zināt kas pie vainas -Vai slēgtais kupols ?Noņemot aizsarg stiklu jūtama svelme,smaka panesās!Vai karstums būtu nogrāvis iekš  supldzes esošos  kondiņus kuri atbild par LED diožu spilgtumu?

Toties tādas pašas  spuldzēs  kuras jau no  gada sāķuma kārajās atklātā veidā  spilgtumu nav zaudējušas!

----------


## zzz

"kondinji" tur njiprichjom, visticamaak vienkaarshi karstuma iedarbiibaa degradeejushaas pashas diodes.

----------


## defender

Kas tas par idiotismu-tik  dargi maksā un  kautkas  var degradēt!Un ja tā pareiķin  - uz izsabu  vajag  2 ledz spuldzes kuras izmaksā  lētakais  ap 9 latiem  tad  jau nekāda ekonomija nav 7+7=14 W +vel  tos rupji reiķinot 10 ls.par spuldzēm - tad jau  vienkārši  nopērk par 2,50ls. gāzes  spuldzi, kura  izgaismo normāli telpu patērē 22W.Tā  vismaz  nedegradē tik  atru un  var turēt  zem  slēgta kupola!

----------


## Delfins

Takš izlasi LED datasheet darba temperatūras un viss taps skaidrs.
Likt zem kupola = daudz pazaudētas gaismas un nekādas jēgas ekonomijai.

----------


## defender

Tieši paliekot  zem kupla kurš lauž  starus un dod  vairāk  gaismas...Tamdēļ tik liku zēm tā atiecīgā  kupola,bet  es  te  vienai  jau satumsušia  spuldzei pameiģināju ielodēt   "super LED" un tur  ir pa visam  cits spilgtums !Viņas var  nopirkt atsevišķi  patēriņš tieši tāds pats  tik  garākas pēc izskata,laikam kautkāds palielinātājs  galos !paskatoties uz 20 tādām  vienlaikus-spilgtums tāds ka  5 minutes  vaig lai  redzē  atietu  :: ! 
Jā tad jau skaidrs  tad  tā temparatūŗa pa lielu bijusi ,nemot vērā ka  virtuvē vel plīts  tiek kurināta -ritīga pirts!!!

----------


## ansius

> Tieši paliekot  zem kupla kurš lauž  starus un dod  vairāk  gaismas...


 ee pastatīsi kur tādus kupolus dabūt kuri taisa vairāk gaismas? baigi ekanomiski sanāks ieliekam 20w spuldzi a spīd kā 100W...

a ja nopietni... vienīgais, ko kupols dara iz izkliedē un adsorbē gaismu tā, kā vairāk nekas tu nepaliek, vienmērīgāk jā, vairāk nē...

----------


## defender

Nu tā tas  arī ir izkliedē  to gaismu,varbū  tamdeļ liekās labāk!

----------


## Delfins

kārtējais placebo vai arī acu apmāns - neizkliedētā gaisma veido asas ēnas, tāpēc tev liekas, ka tumšāk ir bez kupola.
Bet ja noliksi baltu lapu un salīdzināsi/lasīsi - 100% gaišāk būs bez kupola

----------


## defender

Nu tagat jau  ir iegādats  citas LED spuldzes un bez kopola tiek lietā liktas  :: ! vienīgais provēt parlodēt citas led  -pacietību gan  vaidzēs  ,bet palēnam jau tiks  salodētas   ::   !

----------

